# استفسار مستعجل بعد اذنكم:شركة الحربي للمقاولات



## مهندس العاصمة (6 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


برجاء اي حد يمدني بمعلومات عن شركة الحربي للمقاولات بالسعودية حيث انني عندي مقابلة معهم غدا ولا اعرف ماهي الرواتب والمعاملة وتصنيف الشركة وسمعتها في مجال الانشاءات علما بانني مهندس مدني خريج 2008 وعملت بمجال الطرق والخرسانات 

برجاء من لديه معلومة لايبخل بها عننا

وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أبريل 2011)

مهندس العاصمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> 
> برجاء اي حد يمدني بمعلومات عن شركة الحربي للمقاولات بالسعودية حيث انني عندي مقابلة معهم غدا ولا اعرف ماهي الرواتب والمعاملة وتصنيف الشركة وسمعتها في مجال الانشاءات علما بانني مهندس مدني خريج 2008 وعملت بمجال الطرق والخرسانات ​
> برجاء من لديه معلومة لايبخل بها عننا​
> وجزاكم الله خيرا​


 السلام عليكم
الاسم الذي ذكرته غير موجود يطلب التاكد من الاسم والدخول لهذا الموقع
http://contractors.momra.gov.sa/SearchClassifiedContractorDefaultResultAJ.aspx


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة للشركة المذكور اسمها هناك شركتان بنفس الاسم


1- شركة الحربى للتجارة والمقاولات


2- شركة الحربي للتنمية الصناعية المحدودة



اي منهما تقصد ؟؟؟؟؟ وعلي العموم من يعرف الفرق يتفضل بالاجابة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 أبريل 2011)

شركة الحربي للتجارة و المقاولات ، هي شركة مقاولات كبيرة و من أهم الشركات العاملة في مجال الطرق في المملكة العربية السعودية ، و هي اسم كبير في عالم المقاولات بلا شك ، و لها مشاريع في كافة أرجاء المملكة .

بالنسبة للموظفين معلوماتي أن الوضع جيد عموماً و يختلف حسب الموقع داخل الشركة .. 

عموماً سمعة الشركة جيدة و مرتبات المهندسين لديهم جيدة ، و عليك أن تفاوض على الراتب حسب معرفتك .


----------



## ELKAISAR (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
شركة الحربى من الشركات الكبيرة بالمملكة
المركز الرئيسى هنا بالرياض شارع الستين
ولكن يعيب الشركة التفاوت الكبير فى الرواتب
(كلة حسب الاتفاق)
عشان كدة ياريت تتفق على راتب كويس
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شركة الحربى للمقاولات اسم عريق فى مجال الطرق والكبارى وذات تصنيف اول فى مشاريع وزارة المواصلات
وهى احدى الشركات التى انبثقت منها شركة ( سبك sapac ) أو ( عبر المملكة العرية السعودية )
اصحاب شركة سبك هم المؤسسين لشركة الحربى وهم ( عبد الوهاب وسليمان الحربى )
مشهود لهم بالنجاح المتواصل واصحاب سمعة طيبة فى مشاريع المشاعر
ويرجع الفضل فى تطوير اداء شركة الحربى هو المهندس الزميل ( ....... ) فلسطينى الجنسية 
وهو الآن مدير مشاريع الشركة
رواتبهم مجزية اذا كان الاتفاق واضحا من البداية
وهم شركة وليسوا مؤسسة فردية اى انها كيان له نظام ودورة مستندية
عموما مشاريع الطرق فى المملكة مرهقة الى حد بعيد وعليك الاتفاق بعناية
تمنياتى لك بمستقبل جيد وأهلا بك فى المملكة أخا وصديقا
تحياتى 

​


----------



## alomody (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس العاصمة انا عندى مقابلة مع نفس الشركة عاوز اعرف من حضرتك هما عملو معاك اية ومرتباتهم عاملة اية


----------



## مصطفى توفيق فهمى (20 يونيو 2011)

شركة الحربى للتجارة والمقاولات تعتبر من كبرى شركات المقاولات فى المملكة وهى ذات سمعة طيبة ولذلك عليك التمسك ببنود الإتفاق


----------



## حسام الدين الاشقر (18 يوليو 2011)

(((((((((((((((((((((( عااااااااااااااااااااااااجللللللللللللللللللللل )))))))))))))))))))))

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أقدم لكم أسفي حيث إنني أعتبر دخيل عليكم لاني محاسب وليس مهندس

ولكن أريد مساعدتكم بعد الله في هذا الشأن حيث قدم لي عرض من شركة الحربي للمقاولات وكان من ضمن العرض الاتي :-

1 - السكن

2 - التأمين الطبي والاجتماعي

3 - الفيزا ( فني مدقق حسابات ) والعمل ( محاسب )

والاسئلة هنا هي :-\

1 - ماهو طبيعة وشكل السكن بمعني هل لديهم مجمع سكني مثلا للمغتربين ولكل مغترب غرفة أو هل هو جماعي وما إلي ذلك ؟

2 - هل فعلا الفيزا المحاسب صعبة الاصدار ولذلك يصدرون فني مدقق حسابات مع العلم ان لدي مميزات إستقدام الزوجة والسيارة وما إلي ذلك ؟

3 - ماهو المبلغ الذي يمكن أن أسافر به حتي ميعاد الراتب ؟

برجاء الرد علي سريعاا 

ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مازن1 (18 يوليو 2011)

شركة الحربى من الشركات الكبرى فى المملكة ولهم مشاريع فى المنطقة المركزية ومكة المكرمة والمرتبات لديهم جيدة وحسب الاتفاق معاهم ممكن خريج 2008 مرتب 8000 ريال


----------



## وادى الملوك (29 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام عليكم . حد عندة فكرى عن مرتبات شركة الحربى حاليا لمهندس مدنى دفعة 2005 وشكرا


----------



## وادى الملوك (29 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.alharbi.com.sa/?go=6


----------



## Moustafa Abu Zeid (25 نوفمبر 2013)

خريج 2013 و معروض عليا 4000 ريال و طبعاً السكن و المواصلات و العلاج عليهم و تذاكر الـ 21 يوم

ما رأيكم !؟


----------



## وادى الملوك (2 ديسمبر 2013)

هى شركة ممتازة 
بس هتشتغل فى اى تخصص وفين 
هو الراتب قليل شوية بس اعتقد مش مشكلة لانك حد يث التخرج . المفروض لك 5000 الاف ريال 
العقد كم سنة 
هل هناك زيادة فى الراتب ؟
انا اعتقد انك تتوكل على الله وتطلع علشان الظروق فى مصر مش كويس 
وانت صاحب قرارك


----------



## Moustafa Abu Zeid (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هشتغل في الكباري و أنا للأسف لسه لم يصلني العقد و لكن مدة التعاقد سنتين خلالها 21 يوم أجازة و بالنسبة للزيادة في الراتب فمعرفش هو اللي إتفقت عليه هو الرقم ده و لسه طبعاً هيتقسم أساسي و إضافي

هو بالنسبة للراتب ففيه ناس قالتلي إنه قليل بس نسبياً للناس اللي زيي حديثي تخرج بيتعرض عليهم 2500 و 3000 

هو كمان يعتبر ميزني لانه تقديري ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف ,, و برغم تمييزي ده حضرتك شايف الراتب ,, و ربنا يسهل و يكون ليا نصيب فيها إن شاء الله


----------



## amr2013 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

Moustafa Abu Zeid قال:


> هشتغل في الكباري و أنا للأسف لسه لم يصلني العقد و لكن مدة التعاقد سنتين خلالها 21 يوم أجازة و بالنسبة للزيادة في الراتب فمعرفش هو اللي إتفقت عليه هو الرقم ده و لسه طبعاً هيتقسم أساسي و إضافي
> 
> هو بالنسبة للراتب ففيه ناس قالتلي إنه قليل بس نسبياً للناس اللي زيي حديثي تخرج بيتعرض عليهم 2500 و 3000
> 
> هو كمان يعتبر ميزني لانه تقديري ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف ,, و برغم تمييزي ده حضرتك شايف الراتب ,, و ربنا يسهل و يكون ليا نصيب فيها إن شاء الله


انا نفس الموضوع دا بالضبط والمرتب المعروض 4000 وناااااااااااااس كتير من زميلي بيقولوا قليل بالنسبة للشركة دي وفي واحد سأل وعرف ان حديث التخرج بيبدأ من 5000 و 5500 " يمكن علشان البلد واقفه والسوق عرض وطلب واحنا رخصنا نفسينا  " بس بفكر اروح اجرب واشوف الدنيا هناك ايه بس لو العقد سنتين زي ما بتقول وبنفس المرتب هعيد تفكيري تاني دا الغربه وحشة ووانا لو قعدت في مصر السنتين دول واخدت خبرة هطلع علي ضعف المرتب دا يبقا كدا الغربه جايبه همها 
ارجو التواصل معاك


----------



## nemnem88 (17 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة مدنى وزوجى مهندس يعمل فى شركة بن سمار فى مكة المكرمة مهندس كبارى وهو دفعة 2010 وراتبة 4000 والشركة رافضة الزيادة ورافضة تديلة بدبل السكن وهو دلوقتى بيحاول يقدم فى سبك او الحربى ممكن حد يساعدنا ويوصلنا لاى مسؤل عن التوظيف فى اى من الشركتين لان عقد خلاص فاضلة شهر


----------



## omar kedra (17 أغسطس 2014)

انا في الخبر (المنطقة الشرقية) وهما هنا واخدين نفق كبير جدا على طريق الظهران .... اعتقد انها شركة كبيرة


----------



## alomody (15 سبتمبر 2014)

حد يعرف المرتبات دلوقتى فيها عاملة اية


----------



## ayman shatat (25 فبراير 2015)

*استفسار*

انا قابلتهم ب الاردن ووقعت معهم عقد عمل 
هل هناك مشاكل بالشركه حديثا وهل كما ارى انا لها سمعة قويه وخبره كبيره
نصيحتكم يا مهندسين


----------



## لاميييس (3 سبتمبر 2016)

افضل موقع متخصص في العقارات في المملكه العربيه السعوديه
https://3kary.com/


----------

